# htaccess problem bei auto_prepend_file



## Radhad (3. August 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab unter Windows eine .htaccess Datei erstellt, in der eine auto_prepend_file festgelegt wird. Die sieht so aus:

```
php_value auto_prepend_file "/config/auto_prepend.php"
```
Das Klappt auch wunderbar. Jetzt will ich dies aber auch für Linux nutzen, und hab es entsprechend umgestellt:

```
php_value auto_prepend_file "./config/auto_prepend.php"
```
Jedoch bekomme ich jetzt nur noch den Error 500 im Browser. Lösche ich die .htacces Datei aus dem Verzeichnis, funktioniert die Seite (naja, mit Fehlermeldungen, weil Objekte fehlen). Ich hab auch den absoluten Pfad versucht, also /var/www/config/auto_prepend.php aber den mag er auch nicht. Ist sicherlich ein triviales Problem 



Gruß Radhad


----------



## Gumbo (3. August 2007)

Was sagt denn die Log-Datei dazu?


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2007)

Hab ich jetzt noch nicht reingeschaut. Aber folgendes:

Ich hatte diese .htacces Datei unter Windows mit Notepad++ erstellt. Danach das Projekt mit 7zip gepackt und per E-Mail verschickt. Heute dann unter Debian runtergeladen, mit 7zip entpackt und die .htacces Datei mit SciTE bearbeitet (benutzt die gleiche Engine "Scintilla" wie Notepad++).

Darauf hin kam dieser Fehler. Jetzt habe ich die Datei gelöscht, mit touch neu angelegt und in vim bearbeitet, gespeichert, und es geht! Außer dass folgendes Irgendwie geschrieben wird: ï»¿ï»¿

Vielleicht die auto_prepend.php auch mal mit vim öffnen ?
PHP-Fehlermeldung kommt, da ich derzeit was mit PHP4 laufen lassen muss (sonst verwende ich PHP5).

Weißt du, woran das liegen kann?



Gruß Radhad

[EDIT]
Dieses hier: ï»¿ Scheint ein viereckiges Kästchen zu sein, dass der mir im vim anzeigt. Das ist ja total blöd, dass man Testfiles nicht ohne weiteres von Windows nach Linux kopieren kann... oder zumindest nicht von meinem Windows PC auf diesen Debian PC, da von meinem Windows PC auf meinen Webspace per FTP solche Fehler nicht auftreten...


----------



## Flex (3. August 2007)

Versuche mal unter Notepad++ die Enkodierung einzustellen:
Einstellungen -> Einstellungen -> Neues Dokument

UTF-8 sollte das richtige sein.
Falls du es schon hast, versuche es ohne Byte Order Mark zu speichern, da manche Programme bei UTF-8 kein BOM erwarten oder es schlichtweg nicht kennen.


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2007)

Ich habe die Dateien als "ANSI" codiert gespeichert (Standardeinstellung). Also könnte es ein Zeichen-Codierungsfehler sein? Das sollte sich ja rasch beheben lassen, zumindest wenn ich an dem Windows PC bin (der steht zu hause, der Debian PC ist auffer Arbeit).

Wie kann ich denn schnell und unkompliziert alle Dateien fixen?


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2007)

Ok, es ist tatsächlich ein Charset-Problem!

Ich bin eben bei Google auf "recode" gestoßen und habe es über "aptitude search recode" mal gesucht - und da wurde neben dem Paket "recode" auch folgendes angezeigt:
php4-recode
php5-recode

Ein Blick ins PHP Manual offenbart, dass dies genau das gleiche macht. So könnte man sich auch ein PHP Script bauen, welches rekursiv alle Dateien in der Zeichenkodierung ändert, gerade wichtig wenn man von Windows nach Linux Dateien kopiert.

Hier mal mein Vorschlag:

```
$fileContent = file_get_contents("index.php")
file_put_contents("inde.php", recode_string("windows-1252..", $fileContent))
```
Was haltet ihr davon?


Gruß Radhad


// EDIT //
Hier mal die unterstützen Charsets:
The universal charset

```
The universal charset

* UCS-2:: Universal Character Set, 2 bytes
* UCS-4:: Universal Character Set, 4 bytes
* UTF-7:: Universal Transformation Format, 7 bits
* UTF-8:: Universal Transformation Format, 8 bits
* UTF-16::Universal Transformation Format, 16 bits
* count-characters::    Frequency count of characters
* dump-with-names::Fully interpreted UCS dump

ASCII and some derivatives

* ASCII:: Usual ASCII
* ISO 8859::ASCII extended by Latin Alphabets
* ASCII-BS::ASCII 7-bits, BS to overstrike
* flat::  ASCII without diacritics nor underline

Some IBM or Microsoft charsets

* EBCDIC::EBCDIC codes
* IBM-PC::IBM's PC code
* Icon-QNX::Unisys' Icon code

Charsets for CDC machines

* Display Code:: Control Data's Display Code
* CDC-NOS:: ASCII 6/12 from NOS
* Bang-Bang::    ASCII ``bang bang''

Other micro-computer charsets

* Apple-Mac::    Apple's Macintosh code
* AtariST:: Atari ST code

Various other charsets

* HTML::  World Wide Web representations
* LaTeX:: LaTeX macro calls
* Texinfo:: GNU project documentation files
* Vietnamese::   Vietnamese charsets
* African:: African charsets
* Others::Cyrillic and other charsets
* Texte:: Easy French conventions
* Mule::  Mule as a multiplexed charset

All about surfaces

* Permutations:: Permuting groups of bytes
* End lines::    Representation for end of lines
* MIME::  MIME contents encodings
* Dump::  Interpreted character dumps
* Test::  Artificial data for testing

Internal aspects

* Main flow::    Overall organisation
* New charsets:: Adding new charsets
* New surfaces:: Adding new surfaces
* Design::Comments on the library design


Charset and Surface Index
*************************

   This is an alphabetical list of all the charsets and surfaces
supported by `recode', and their aliases.


* 037: 
* 038: 
* 1004:
* 1026:
* 1047:
* 10646: 
* 1129, not available:
* 1250:
* 1251:
* 1252:
* 1253:
* 1254:
* 1255:
* 1256:
* 1257:
* 1258, not available:
* 1345:
* 1866:
* 2070:
* 21-Permutation:Permutations.
* 256: 
* 273: 
* 274: 
* 275: 
* 278: 
* 280: 
* 281: 
* 284: 
* 285: 
* 290: 
* 297: 
* 367: 
* 420: 
* 423: 
* 424: 
* 4321-Permutation:   Permutations.
* 437: 
* 500: 
* 500V1: 
* 64:  MIME.
* 819: 
* 850 <1>:    
* 850: 
* 851: 
* 852: 
* 855: 
* 857: 
* 860: 
* 861: 
* 862: 
* 863: 
* 864: 
* 865: 
* 866: 
* 868: 
* 869: 
* 870: 
* 871: 
* 875: 
* 880: 
* 891: 
* 903: 
* 904: 
* 905: 
* 912: 
* 918: 
* AFRFUL-102-BPI_OCIL, and aliases:
* AFRFUL-103-BPI_OCIL, and aliases:
* AFRL1-101-BPI_OCIL:
* AFRLIN-104-BPI_OCIL:African.
* AFRLIN-105-BPI_OCIL:African.
* ANSI_X3.110-1983, not recognised by recode: 
* ANSI_X3.4-1968:
* ANSI_X3.4-1968, aliases and source:    
* ANSI_X3.4-1968, and its aliases:
* ANSI_X3.4-1986:
* Apple-Mac:  
* arabic:
* ARABIC:
* arabic7:    
* ARMSCII-8:  
* ASCII <1>:  
* ASCII: 
* ASCII, an alias for the ANSI_X3.4-1968 charset: 
* ASCII-BS, and its aliases:
* ASMO-708 <1>:
* ASMO-708:   
* ASMO_449, aliases and source:   
* AtariST:    
* b64: MIME.
* baltic, aliases and source:
* bambara:   
* Bang-Bang:  Bang-Bang.
* Base64:MIME.
* BIG-5: 
* BIG-FIVE:   
* BIG5, aliases: 
* BIG5HKSCS:  
* BIGFIVE:    
* BMP: 
* bra:
* BS, an alias for ASCII-BS charset:
* BS_4730, aliases and source:    
* BS_viewdata, aliases and source:
* ca:  
* CDC-NOS, and its aliases:CDC-NOS.
* CHAR:
* CHINESE:    
* cl:  
* cn:  
* CN:  
* CN-BIG5:    
* CN-GB: 
* CN-GB-ISOIR165:
* combined-UCS-2:
* CORK:Others.
* count-characters:   
* count-characters, not as before charset: 
* cp-ar: 
* cp-gr: 
* cp-hu: 
* cp-is: 
* CP037: 
* CP038: 
* CP1004:
* CP1026:
* CP1047:
* CP1129, not available:   
* CP1133, aliases:    
* CP1250, aliases:    
* CP1250, aliases and source:
* CP1251, aliases:    
* CP1251, aliases and source:
* CP1252, aliases:    
* CP1252, aliases and source:
* CP1253, aliases:    
* CP1253, aliases and source:
* CP1254, aliases:    
* CP1254, aliases and source:
* CP1255, aliases:    
* CP1255, aliases and source:
* CP1256, aliases:    
* CP1256, aliases and source:
* CP1257, aliases:    
* CP1257, aliases and source:
* CP1258, aliases:    
* CP1258, not available:   
* CP1361:
* CP256: 
* CP273: 
* CP274: 
* CP275: 
* CP278: 
* CP280: 
* CP281: 
* CP284: 
* CP285: 
* CP290: 
* CP297: 
* cp367: 
* CP367 <1>:  
* CP367: 
* CP420: 
* CP423: 
* CP424: 
* CP437: 
* CP500: 
* CP819 <1>:  
* CP819: 
* CP850: 
* CP850, aliases:
* CP851: 
* CP852: 
* CP855: 
* CP857: 
* CP860: 
* CP861: 
* CP862: 
* CP863: 
* CP864: 
* CP865: 
* CP866, aliases:
* CP868: 
* CP869: 
* CP870: 
* CP871: 
* CP874, aliases:
* CP875: 
* CP880: 
* CP891: 
* CP903: 
* CP904: 
* CP905: 
* CP912: 
* CP918: 
* CP932: 
* CP936: 
* CP949, aliases:
* CP950: 
* CR, a surface: 
* CR-LF, a surface:   
* csa7-1:
* csa7-2:
* CSA_Z243.4-1985-1, aliases and source: 
* CSA_Z243.4-1985-2, aliases and source: 
* CSA_Z243.4-1985-gr, aliases and source: 
* csASCII:    
* csBig5:
* csEUCKR:    
* csEUCPkdFmtJapanese:
* csEUCTW:    
* csGB2312:   
* csHalfWidthKatakana:
* csHPRoman8: 
* csIBM866:   
* csISO14JISC6220ro:  
* csISO159JISX02121990:    
* csISO2022CN:
* csISO2022JP:
* csISO2022JP2:
* csISO2022KR:
* csISO57GB1988: 
* csISO58GB231280:    
* csISO87JISX0208:    
* csISOLatin1:
* csISOLatin2:
* csISOLatin3:
* csISOLatin4:
* csISOLatin5:
* csISOLatin6:
* csISOLatinArabic:   
* csISOLatinCyrillic: 
* csISOLatinGreek:    
* csISOLatinHebrew:   
* csKOI8R:    
* csKSC56011987: 
* csMacintosh:
* CSN_369103, aliases and source: 
* csPC850Multilingual:
* csShiftJIS: 
* csUCS4:
* csUnicode:  
* csUnicode11:
* csUnicode11UTF7:    
* csVISCII:   
* cuba:
* CWI, aliases and source: 
* CWI-2: 
* cyrillic:   
* CYRILLIC:   
* d1: 
* d2: 
* d4: 
* data, a special charset:
* data, not with charsets: 
* de:  
* dec: 
* DEC-MCS, aliases and source:    
* Decimal-1: 
* Decimal-2: 
* Decimal-4: 
* DIN_66003, aliases and source:  
* dk:  
* dk-us, not recognised by recode:
* dos: 
* DS2089:
* DS_2089, aliases and source:    
* dump-with-names:    dump-with-names.
* dump-with-names, not as before charset: 
* e13b:
* EBCDIC, a charset:  EBCDIC.
* EBCDIC-AT-DE, aliases and source: 
* EBCDIC-AT-DE-A, aliases and source:    
* EBCDIC-BE:  
* EBCDIC-BR:  
* EBCDIC-CA-FR, aliases and source: 
* EBCDIC-CCC: EBCDIC.
* ebcdic-cp-ar1: 
* ebcdic-cp-ar2: 
* ebcdic-cp-be:
* ebcdic-cp-ca:
* ebcdic-cp-ch:
* EBCDIC-CP-DK:
* ebcdic-cp-es:
* ebcdic-cp-fi:
* ebcdic-cp-fr:
* ebcdic-cp-gb:
* ebcdic-cp-gr:
* ebcdic-cp-he:
* ebcdic-cp-is:
* ebcdic-cp-it:
* ebcdic-cp-nl:
* EBCDIC-CP-NO:
* ebcdic-cp-roece:    
* ebcdic-cp-se:
* ebcdic-cp-tr:
* ebcdic-cp-us:
* ebcdic-cp-wt:
* ebcdic-cp-yu:
* EBCDIC-Cyrillic:    
* EBCDIC-DK-NO, aliases and source: 
* EBCDIC-DK-NO-A, aliases and source:    
* EBCDIC-ES, aliases and source:  
* EBCDIC-ES-A, aliases and source:
* EBCDIC-ES-S, aliases and source:
* EBCDIC-FI-SE, aliases and source: 
* EBCDIC-FI-SE-A, aliases and source:    
* EBCDIC-FR, aliases and source:  
* EBCDIC-Greek:
* EBCDIC-IBM: EBCDIC.
* EBCDIC-INT: 
* EBCDIC-INT1:
* EBCDIC-IS-FRISS, aliases and source:   
* EBCDIC-IT, aliases and source:  
* EBCDIC-JP-E:
* EBCDIC-JP-kana:
* EBCDIC-PT, aliases and source:  
* EBCDIC-UK, aliases and source:  
* EBCDIC-US, aliases and source:  
* ECMA-113:   
* ECMA-113(1986):
* ECMA-114 <1>:
* ECMA-114:   
* ECMA-118 <1>:
* ECMA-118:   
* ECMA-cyrillic, aliases and source:
* ELOT_928 <1>:
* ELOT_928:   
* ES, aliases and source:  
* ES2, aliases and source: 
* EUC-CN, aliases:    
* EUC-JP, aliases:    
* EUC-KR, aliases:    
* EUC-TW, aliases:    
* EUC_CN:
* EUC_JP:
* EUC_KR:
* EUC_TW:
* EUCCN: 
* EUCJP: 
* EUCKR: 
* EUCTW: 
* ewondo:    
* Extended_UNIX_Code_Packed_Format_for_Japanese: 
* FI:  
* flat, a charset:    flat.
* flat, not as before charset:    
* fr:  
* friss: 
* FSS_UTF:    
* fulfude:   
* gb:  
* GB18030:    
* GB2312:
* GB2312.1980-0: 
* GB_1988-80, aliases:
* GB_1988-80, aliases and source: 
* GB_2312-80, aliases:
* GB_2312-80, not recognised by recode:  
* GBK, aliases:
* Georgian-Academy:   
* Georgian-PS:
* GOST_19768-74: 
* GOST_19768-87, aliases and source:
* greek: 
* GREEK: 
* greek-ccitt, aliases and source:
* greek7, aliases and source:
* greek7-old, aliases and source: 
* greek8:
* GREEK8:
* h:   
* h0:  
* h1:  
* h2:  
* h3:  
* h4:  
* hebrew:
* HEBREW:
* Hexadecimal-1:
* Hexadecimal-2:
* Hexadecimal-4:
* HP-ROMAN8, aliases: 
* hp-roman8, aliases and source:  
* HTML-i18n:  
* HTML_1.1:   
* HTML_2.0:   
* HTML_3.2:   
* hu:  
* HZ, aliases:
* HZ-GB-2312: 
* IBM-CP1133: 
* IBM-PC:
* IBM-PC charset, and CR-LF surface:
* IBM037, aliases and source:
* IBM038, aliases and source:
* IBM1004, aliases and source:    
* IBM1026, aliases and source:    
* IBM1047, aliases and source:    
* IBM256, aliases and source:
* IBM273, aliases and source:
* IBM274, aliases and source:
* IBM275, aliases and source:
* IBM277, aliases and source:
* IBM278, aliases and source:
* IBM280, aliases and source:
* IBM281, aliases and source:
* IBM284, aliases and source:
* IBM285, aliases and source:
* IBM290, aliases and source:
* IBM297, aliases and source:
* IBM367 <1>: 
* IBM367 <2>: 
* IBM367:
* IBM420, aliases and source:
* IBM423, aliases and source:
* IBM424, aliases and source:
* ibm437:
* IBM437, aliases and source:
* IBM500, aliases and source:
* IBM819 <1>: 
* IBM819:
* IBM819, and CR-LF surface: 
* IBM850:
* IBM850, aliases and source:
* IBM851, aliases and source:
* IBM852, aliases and source:
* IBM855, aliases and source:
* IBM857, aliases and source:
* IBM860, aliases and source:
* IBM861, aliases and source:
* IBM862, aliases and source:
* IBM863, aliases and source:
* IBM864, aliases and source:
* IBM865, aliases and source:
* IBM866:
* IBM868, aliases and source:
* IBM869, aliases and source:
* IBM870, aliases and source:
* IBM871, aliases and source:
* IBM875, aliases and source:
* IBM880, aliases and source:
* IBM891, aliases and source:
* IBM903, aliases and source:
* IBM904, aliases and source:
* IBM905, aliases and source:
* IBM912:
* IBM918, aliases and source:
* Icon-QNX, and aliases:   Icon-QNX.
* IEC_P27-1, aliases and source:  
* INIS, aliases and source:
* INIS-8, aliases and source:
* INIS-cyrillic, aliases and source:
* INVARIANT, aliases and source:  
* irv: 
* ISO-10646-UCS-2:    
* ISO-10646-UCS-2, and aliases:   
* ISO-10646-UCS-4:    
* ISO-10646-UCS-4, and aliases:   
* ISO-2022-CN, aliases:    
* ISO-2022-CN-EXT:    
* ISO-2022-JP, aliases:    
* ISO-2022-JP-1: 
* ISO-2022-JP-2, aliases:  
* ISO-2022-KR, aliases:    
* ISO-8859-1, aliases:
* ISO-8859-1, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-10, aliases:    
* ISO-8859-10, aliases and source:
* ISO-8859-13, aliases:    
* ISO-8859-13, aliases and source:
* ISO-8859-14, aliases:    
* ISO-8859-14, aliases and source:
* ISO-8859-15, aliases:    
* ISO-8859-15, aliases and source:
* ISO-8859-16, aliases:    
* ISO-8859-2, aliases:
* ISO-8859-2, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-3, aliases:
* ISO-8859-3, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-4, aliases:
* ISO-8859-4, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-5, aliases:
* ISO-8859-5, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-6, aliases:
* ISO-8859-6, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-7, aliases:
* ISO-8859-7, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-8, aliases:
* ISO-8859-8, aliases and source: 
* ISO-8859-9, aliases:
* ISO-8859-9, aliases and source: 
* iso-baltic: 
* iso-celtic: 
* iso-ir-10:  
* iso-ir-100: 
* ISO-IR-100: 
* iso-ir-101: 
* ISO-IR-101: 
* iso-ir-102: 
* iso-ir-109: 
* ISO-IR-109: 
* iso-ir-11:  
* iso-ir-110: 
* ISO-IR-110: 
* iso-ir-111: 
* iso-ir-121: 
* iso-ir-122: 
* iso-ir-123: 
* iso-ir-126: 
* ISO-IR-126: 
* iso-ir-127: 
* ISO-IR-127: 
* iso-ir-13:  
* iso-ir-138: 
* ISO-IR-138: 
* iso-ir-139: 
* iso-ir-14:  
* ISO-IR-14:  
* iso-ir-141: 
* iso-ir-143: 
* iso-ir-144: 
* ISO-IR-144: 
* iso-ir-146: 
* iso-ir-147: 
* iso-ir-148: 
* ISO-IR-148: 
* ISO-IR-149: 
* iso-ir-15:  
* iso-ir-150: 
* iso-ir-151: 
* iso-ir-152: 
* iso-ir-153: 
* iso-ir-154: 
* iso-ir-155: 
* iso-ir-157: 
* ISO-IR-157: 
* iso-ir-158: 
* ISO-IR-159: 
* iso-ir-16:  
* ISO-IR-165, aliases:
* ISO-IR-166: 
* iso-ir-17:  
* iso-ir-170: 
* iso-ir-179: 
* ISO-IR-179: 
* iso-ir-179a:
* iso-ir-18:  
* iso-ir-19:  
* iso-ir-199: 
* ISO-IR-199: 
* iso-ir-2:   
* iso-ir-203: 
* ISO-IR-203: 
* iso-ir-21:  
* ISO-IR-226: 
* iso-ir-25:  
* iso-ir-27:  
* iso-ir-37:  
* iso-ir-4:   
* iso-ir-47:  
* iso-ir-49:  
* iso-ir-50:  
* iso-ir-51:  
* iso-ir-54:  
* iso-ir-55:  
* iso-ir-57:  
* ISO-IR-57:  
* ISO-IR-58:  
* iso-ir-6 <1>:
* iso-ir-6:   
* ISO-IR-6:   
* iso-ir-60:  
* iso-ir-61:  
* iso-ir-69:  
* iso-ir-8-1: 
* iso-ir-8-2: 
* iso-ir-84:  
* iso-ir-85:  
* iso-ir-86:  
* ISO-IR-87:  
* iso-ir-88:  
* iso-ir-89:  
* iso-ir-9-1: 
* iso-ir-9-2: 
* iso-ir-90, not recognised by recode:   
* iso-ir-93:  
* iso-ir-94:  
* iso-ir-95:  
* iso-ir-96:  
* iso-ir-98:  
* ISO2022CN:  
* ISO2022JP:  
* ISO2022KR:  
* ISO646-CA:  
* ISO646-CA2: 
* ISO646-CN <1>: 
* ISO646-CN:  
* ISO646-CU:  
* ISO646-DE:  
* ISO646-DK:  
* ISO646-ES:  
* ISO646-ES2: 
* ISO646-FI:  
* ISO646-FR:  
* ISO646-FR1: 
* ISO646-GB:  
* ISO646-HU:  
* ISO646-IT:  
* ISO646-JP <1>: 
* ISO646-JP:  
* ISO646-JP-OCR-B:    
* ISO646-KR:  
* ISO646-NO:  
* ISO646-NO2: 
* ISO646-PT:  
* ISO646-PT2: 
* ISO646-SE:  
* ISO646-SE2: 
* ISO646-US <1>: 
* ISO646-US:  
* ISO646-YU:  
* ISO646.1991-IRV:    
* ISO8859-1 <1>: 
* ISO8859-1:  
* ISO8859-10 <1>:
* ISO8859-10: 
* ISO8859-13: 
* ISO8859-14: 
* ISO8859-15: 
* ISO8859-2 <1>: 
* ISO8859-2:  
* ISO8859-3 <1>: 
* ISO8859-3:  
* ISO8859-4 <1>: 
* ISO8859-4:  
* ISO8859-5 <1>: 
* ISO8859-5:  
* ISO8859-6 <1>: 
* ISO8859-6:  
* ISO8859-7 <1>: 
* ISO8859-7:  
* ISO8859-8 <1>: 
* ISO8859-8:  
* ISO8859-9 <1>: 
* ISO8859-9:  
* ISO8859_1:  
* ISO8859_2:  
* ISO8859_3:  
* ISO8859_4:  
* ISO8859_5:  
* ISO8859_6:  
* ISO8859_7:  
* ISO8859_8:  
* ISO8859_9:  
* ISO_10367-box, aliases and source:
* ISO_10646:  
* ISO_2033-1983, aliases and source:
* ISO_5427(1981):
* ISO_5427, aliases and source:   
* ISO_5427-ext, aliases and source: 
* ISO_5428(1980):
* ISO_5428, aliases and source:   
* ISO_646.basic(1983):
* ISO_646.basic, aliases and source:
* ISO_646.irv(1983):  
* ISO_646.irv(1991):  
* ISO_646.IRV(1991):  
* ISO_646.irv, aliases and source:
* ISO_6937-2-25, aliases and source:
* ISO_6937-2-add, not recognised by recode: 
* ISO_8859-1 <1>:
* ISO_8859-1: 
* ISO_8859-1(1987) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-1(1987):   
* ISO_8859-10 <1>:    
* ISO_8859-10:
* ISO_8859-10(1992):  
* ISO_8859-10(1993):  
* ISO_8859-13 <1>:    
* ISO_8859-13:
* ISO_8859-13(1998):  
* ISO_8859-14 <1>:    
* ISO_8859-14:
* ISO_8859-14(1998) <1>:   
* ISO_8859-14(1998):  
* ISO_8859-15 <1>:    
* ISO_8859-15:
* ISO_8859-15(1998) <1>:   
* ISO_8859-15(1998):  
* ISO_8859-16:
* ISO_8859-16(2000):  
* ISO_8859-2 <1>:
* ISO_8859-2: 
* ISO_8859-2(1987) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-2(1987):   
* ISO_8859-3 <1>:
* ISO_8859-3: 
* ISO_8859-3(1988) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-3(1988):   
* ISO_8859-4 <1>:
* ISO_8859-4: 
* ISO_8859-4(1988) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-4(1988):   
* ISO_8859-5 <1>:
* ISO_8859-5: 
* ISO_8859-5(1988) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-5(1988):   
* ISO_8859-6 <1>:
* ISO_8859-6: 
* ISO_8859-6(1987) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-6(1987):   
* ISO_8859-7 <1>:
* ISO_8859-7: 
* ISO_8859-7(1987) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-7(1987):   
* ISO_8859-8 <1>:
* ISO_8859-8: 
* ISO_8859-8(1988) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-8(1988):   
* ISO_8859-9 <1>:
* ISO_8859-9: 
* ISO_8859-9(1989) <1>:    
* ISO_8859-9(1989):   
* ISO_8859-supp, aliases and source:
* ISO_9036:   
* isoir91:    
* isoir92:    
* IT, aliases and source:  
* JAVA:
* JIS0201:    
* JIS0208:    
* JIS0212:    
* JIS_C6220-1969:
* JIS_C6220-1969-jp, aliases and source: 
* JIS_C6220-1969-RO, aliases:
* JIS_C6220-1969-ro, aliases and source: 
* JIS_C6226-1978, not recognised by recode: 
* JIS_C6229-1984-a, aliases and source:  
* JIS_C6229-1984-b, aliases and source:  
* JIS_C6229-1984-b-add, aliases and source: 
* JIS_C6229-1984-hand, aliases and source: 
* JIS_C6229-1984-hand-add, aliases and source: 
* JIS_C6229-1984-kana, aliases and source: 
* JIS_X0201, aliases: 
* JIS_X0201, aliases and source:  
* JIS_X0208, aliases: 
* JIS_X0208-1983:
* JIS_X0208-1990:
* JIS_X0212, aliases: 
* JIS_X0212-1990:
* JIS_X0212-1990, not recognised by recode: 
* JIS_X0212.1990-0:   
* JISX0201-1976: 
* JISX0201.1976-0:    
* JISX0208.1983-0:    
* JISX0208.1990-0:    
* JISX0212.1990-0:    
* JOHAB, aliases:
* jp:  
* JP:  
* jp-ocr-a:   
* jp-ocr-b:   
* jp-ocr-b-add:
* jp-ocr-hand:
* jp-ocr-hand-add:    
* js:  
* JUS_I.B1.002, aliases and source: 
* JUS_I.B1.003-mac, aliases and source:  
* JUS_I.B1.003-serb, aliases and source: 
* Kamenicky:  Others.
* katakana:   
* KEYBCS2:    Others.
* KOI-7, aliases and source: 
* KOI-8, aliases and source: 
* KOI-8_CS2:  Others.
* KOI-8_L2:   
* KOI8-R, aliases:    
* KOI8-R, aliases and source:
* KOI8-RU:    
* KOI8-RU, aliases and source:    
* KOI8-U:
* KOI8-U, aliases and source:
* koi8l2:
* KOREAN:
* KS_C_5601-1987:
* KS_C_5601-1987, not recognised by recode: 
* KS_C_5601-1989:
* KSC5601.1987-0:
* KSC5636, aliases and source:    
* KSC_5601, aliases:  
* KSX1001(1992): 
* l1:  
* L1:  
* l2:  
* L2:  
* l3:  
* L3:  
* l4:  
* L4:  
* l5:  
* L5:  
* L6 <1>:
* L6:  
* l7:  
* L7:  
* l8:  
* L8:  
* l9:  
* lap: 
* LaTeX, a charset:   LaTeX.
* Latin-1:    ISO 8859.
* latin-greek, aliases and source:
* Latin-greek-1, aliases and source:
* latin-lap:  
* latin1:
* LATIN1:
* latin1-2-5: 
* latin2:
* LATIN2:
* latin3:
* LATIN3:
* latin4:
* LATIN4:
* latin5:
* LATIN5:
* latin6:
* LATIN6:
* latin7:
* LATIN7:
* latin8:
* LATIN8:
* latin9:
* libiconv:   
* libiconv, not in requests: 
* lin:
* lingala:   
* ltex:LaTeX.
* mac <1>:    
* mac: 
* MAC: 
* mac-is, aliases and source:
* MacArabic:  
* macce <1>:  
* macce: 
* MacCentralEurope:   
* MacCroatian:
* MacCyrillic:
* macedonian: 
* MacGreek:   
* MacHebrew:  
* MacIceland: 
* Macintosh:  
* macintosh, a charset, and its aliases: 
* macintosh, aliases and source:  
* macintosh_ce, aliases and source: 
* macintosh_ce, and its aliases:  
* MacRoman, aliases:  
* MacRomania: 
* MacThai:    
* MacTurkish: 
* MacUkraine: 
* mnemonic, an alias for RFC1345 charset: 
* ms-ansi:    
* MS-ANSI:    
* ms-arab:    
* MS-ARAB:    
* ms-cyrl:    
* MS-CYRL:    
* ms-ee: 
* MS-EE: 
* ms-greek:   
* MS-GREEK:   
* ms-hebr:    
* MS-HEBR:    
* ms-turk:    
* MS-TURK:    
* MS_KANJI:   
* MSDOS: 
* MSZ_7795.3, aliases and source: 
* Mule, a charset:    Mule.
* MuleLao-1:  
* NATS-DANO, aliases and source:  
* NATS-DANO-ADD, aliases and source:
* NATS-SEFI, aliases and source:  
* NATS-SEFI-ADD, aliases and source:
* NC_NC00-10(81):
* NC_NC00-10, aliases and source: 
* next:
* NEXTSTEP:   
* NeXTSTEP, aliases and source:   
* NF_Z_62-010, aliases and source:
* NF_Z_62-010_(1973), aliases and source: 
* no:  
* no2: 
* NOS: CDC-NOS.
* NS_4551-1, aliases and source:  
* NS_4551-2, aliases and source:  
* o1: 
* o2: 
* o4: 
* Octal-1:   
* Octal-2:   
* Octal-4:   
* os2latin1:  
* pc:  
* pcl2:
* pclatin2:   
* PT, aliases and source:  
* PT2, aliases and source: 
* QNX, an alias for a charset:    Icon-QNX.
* QP:  MIME.
* quote-printable:    MIME.
* Quoted-Printable:   MIME.
* r8:  
* R8:  
* ref: 
* RFC1345, a charset, and its aliases:   
* RFC1866:    
* RFC2070:    
* roman8:
* ROMAN8:
* rune:
* sami, aliases and source:
* sango:
* se:  
* se2: 
* SEN_850200_B, aliases and source: 
* SEN_850200_C, aliases and source: 
* serbian:    
* SHIFT-JIS:  
* SHIFT_JIS:  
* SJIS, aliases: 
* SS636127:   
* ST_SEV_358-88: 
* swabytes:   Permutations.
* t-bambara: 
* t-bra:
* t-ewondo:  
* t-fra:
* t-francais:
* t-fulfude: 
* t-lin:
* t-lingala: 
* t-sango:   
* t-wolof:   
* T.101-G2, not recognised by recode:    
* T.61-7bit, aliases and source:  
* T.61-8bit, not recognised by recode:   
* T1:  Others.
* TCVN, aliases: 
* TCVN, for Vienamese:
* TCVN-5712:  
* TCVN5712-1: 
* TCVN5712-1(1993):   
* test15:Test.
* test16:Test.
* test7: Test.
* test8: Test.
* texi:Texinfo.
* Texinfo, a charset:
* Texte: Texte.
* TF-16: 
* TF-7:
* TF-8:
* ti:
* TIS-620, aliases:   
* TIS620:
* TIS620-0:   
* TIS620.2529-1: 
* TIS620.2533-0: 
* TIS620.2533-1: 
* tree, a special charset:
* txte:Texte.
* u2:  
* u4:  
* u6:  
* u7:  
* u8:  
* UCS: Universal.
* UCS-2: 
* UCS-2, aliases:
* UCS-2-INTERNAL:
* UCS-2-SWAPPED: 
* UCS-2BE, aliases:   
* UCS-2LE, aliases:   
* UCS-4: 
* UCS-4, aliases:
* UCS-4-INTERNAL:
* UCS-4-SWAPPED: 
* UCS-4BE:    
* UCS-4LE:    
* UHC: 
* uk:  
* Unicode, an alias for UTF-16:   
* UNICODE-1-1:
* UNICODE-1-1-UTF-7:  
* UNICODE-1-1-UTF-7, and aliases: 
* UNICODEBIG: 
* UNICODELITTLE: 
* us <1>:
* us:  
* US:  
* US-ASCII <1>:
* US-ASCII:   
* US-ASCII, aliases:  
* us-dk, not recognised by recode:
* UTF-1: Universal.
* UTF-16:
* UTF-16, and aliases:
* UTF-16BE:   
* UTF-16LE:   
* UTF-7: 
* UTF-7, aliases:
* UTF-8: 
* UTF-8, aliases <1>: 
* UTF-8, aliases:
* UTF-FSS:    
* UTF8:
* VIQR:
* VISCII:
* VISCII, aliases:    
* VISCII1.1-1:
* VN1, maybe not available:
* VN2, maybe not available:
* VN3, maybe not available:
* VNI: 
* VPS: 
* WCHAR_T:    
* WinBaltRim: 
* WINBALTRIM: 
* windows-1250:
* WINDOWS-1250:
* windows-1251:
* WINDOWS-1251:
* windows-1252:
* WINDOWS-1252:
* windows-1253:
* WINDOWS-1253:
* windows-1254:
* WINDOWS-1254:
* windows-1255:
* WINDOWS-1255:
* windows-1256:
* WINDOWS-1256:
* windows-1257:
* WINDOWS-1257:
* WINDOWS-1258:
* WINDOWS-874:
* wolof:
* X0201 <1>:  
* X0201: 
* x0201-7:    
* X0208: 
* X0212: 
* x1: 
* x2: 
* x4: 
* XML-standalone:
* yu:
```
Fehlt nur noch ne Möglichkeit, das Charset auszulesen, da eine Anweisung wie "windows-1252.." besagt, von Windows-1252 in das lokale Charset zu konvertieren.


----------

